# POLAND - Jest ktoś z Polski? :)



## tochu

Jestem tutaj jedyny czy może ktoś jest jeszcze? 

It's here anybody from Poland?


----------



## Kasomi

JA jestem nie, ale próbujący (wypróbowujący) uczyć się (poznawać; dowiadywać się) tego. Rozmowa tylko! Powitanie do położenia!


----------



## tochu

ooo to witam w takim razie  Fajnie, że się uczysz polskiego 

oo welcome ! Nice, if you learning polish


----------



## Kornelio

Witam serdecznie!

Hi everybody!


----------



## Mister Sheen

Czesc.....witam wszystkich
:thumb:


----------



## Gryzon

Czesc
Siedze tu od jakiegos czasu i z prawdziwym podziwem patrze na prace tutaj zamieszczane (fotki) . Przy niektorych autach szcegolnie tych starych - zbieram szczeke z podlogi i zastanawiam sie - JAK - po prostu JAK to zrobic ....uzywajc kosmetykow dostepnych w Polsce ...

Na razie znalazlem plastelinke ale jeszcze nie kupilem . Szukam dalej ...
Moze wymienmy sie informacjami :repost:
:wave:

Nie wiem czy skrot myslowy pisac tez po angielsku ???


----------



## Scotty225

*Hi*

Czesc, mowiem po Polsku bardzo bardzo mowy.

Scotty225


----------



## Gryzon

Hi Scotty , where You from ?

Czesc, mowiem po Polsku bardzo bardzo mowy. > Czesc mowie po Polsku bardzo slabo > Hello , My Polish is poor (or weak) 

===========================
I found this site a few weeks ago so I`m newbie here  After a few hundred pages readed - Now I`m trying to find adequate products in Poland. I have an old Astra and i wish to make it really clean and shiny 

I think my "English" is quite funny to all native speakers


----------



## Gryzon

Znalazlem co takiego : http://www.samochodowekosmetyki.pl/product_info.php?products_id=42
Czy jest jeden typ tej plasteliny - czy mam szukac czegos innego ?
-----------------------------------------------------------------
I found something like this:
http://www.samochodowekosmetyki.pl/product_info.php?products_id=42
Is there only one clay type or should i search for something else ?


----------



## Kornelio

http://www.meguiars.pl/

:thumb:


----------



## Gryzon

ekhhmmm ....no tak najciemniej pod latarnia :wall:


----------



## Scotty225

*Hi*

Hi Gryzon,

I'm English and live in East Yorkshire. I used to learn a little Polish a long time ago as I had a Polish girlfriend and used to visit her a lot Near Czestochowa - nice place.

Are you a professional Polish detailer?

Scotty225


----------



## Gryzon

Scotty225 said:


> Hi Gryzon,
> Are you a professional Polish detailer?
> Scotty225


No i`m not. I`m just on START line  But watching foto`s included here on forum i would like to do something with my car. It`s amazed what people can do with old cars :doublesho From time to time (i have a liitle child and absorbing job - so free time is strange "worlds" for me) i love to work with my car on weekend. I`m using ordinary cosmetics but after reading threads here i will try to buy something better.

Scotty - did you loose contact here in Poland ?


----------



## Scotty225

*Czesc*

Hi Gryzon,

Yes I lost contact around 7 years ago and have been meaning to go back since. I don't have much free time at the moment. Hopefully I will holiday in Poland later this year 

Scotty225


----------



## Gryzon

If you will plan to be in Warsaw on holidays maybe - write an email to me - then we can meet :wave: If you wish to have guide guy


----------



## łukash

Witam serdecznie i pozdrawiam wszystkich członków DetailingWorld. Łukasz 
Greetings for all DetailingWorld members.


----------



## Dj Darecki

Witam wszystkich 
Dobre forum można się sporo dowiedzieć ( jak się zna język Angielski ) 
Interesują mnie sprawy polerowania samochodów jak ktoś jest bardziej obeznany w tych sprawach to zapraszam do pogaduszek .

Pozdrawiam


----------



## tomvik

Hi I am from Wilno , Lithuania , how is your business in Poland ?


----------



## zajonc

Witam Wszystkich Serdecznie 
Również i ja dołączam do grona odwiedzających to forum 
Z językiem u mnie nie bardzo, ale pomagam sobie słownikiem 
Zakupiłem już parę środków i za jakiś tydzień pochwalę się moim dziełem 

Pozdrawiam Cała Społeczność


----------



## tomvik

Hi , I am from Wilno


----------



## wujek600kv

Ja też z Polski, witam serdecznie  Używam kosmetyków meguiar;s a także sonus, niedlugo wyproboje też dodo juice. super,że jest takie forum


----------



## tochu

heheh kurde rośniemy w siłę


----------



## max.shadow

*witam*

jestem z okolic krakowa  ciesze sie ze są rodacy

skad jestescie i czy w Waszej okolicy jest jakis spec ktory umie robic takie cuda jak tutaj ????

ja sie zastanawiam czy sie nie przejechac do anglii na wycieczke zeby mi tak auto ktos wypolerował

Grzegorz gg 2586528


----------



## wujek600kv

salony pielegnacji meguiar's sa w koninie ul europejska i w iławie ale nie pamietam ulicy , tam robią polerke dobrą, ale nie korzystalem poki co


----------



## julian

czesc, nie wy jedyni z PL! i faktycznie jest u nas krucho w kosemtykami na wyzszym poziomie, ale teraz w warszawie otworzyl sie oddzial swisswax-a, mozna kupic cos z meguiars, w gdansku jest hurtownia z autoglymem, ale ciezko kupic cos w detalu! pozdrawiam


----------



## julian

max.shadow said:


> jestem z okolic krakowa  ciesze sie ze są rodacy
> 
> skad jestescie i czy w Waszej okolicy jest jakis spec ktory umie robic takie cuda jak tutaj ????
> 
> ja sie zastanawiam czy sie nie przejechac do anglii na wycieczke zeby mi tak auto ktos wypolerował
> 
> Grzegorz gg 2586528


robia podobne rzeczy w warszawie,tyle ze za spora kase i tylko ich kosemtykami, ktore nie kazdemu musza odpowiadac.


----------



## łukash

> jestem z okolic krakowa


w Krakowie jest oddział Ochronylakieru, 
ul. Zielona 5a

co do Meguiars w Koninie to póki co robione są tylko pokazówki, byłem tam wiele razy i wiem że nie robią pełnej renowacji tylko np kawałek maski do celów szkoleniowych. Od niedawna mają nowa siedzibę ale z tego co mówił właściciel będą robili samochody tylko do celów szkoleniowych. Pozdro


----------



## Thomas

witam witam  widze,ze jest tu troche Was


----------



## Tomasz_Krk

Witam i pozdrawiam z Krakowa.


----------



## julian

jesli jestescie zainteresowani, to niedawno powstalo pierwsze polskie forum autodetailingu, zapraszam serdecznie: kosmetykaaut.pl


----------



## ziutek

witam wszystkich pochodzących z Polski i pozdrawiam z Krakowa zapraszam wszystkich do obejrzenia mojego auto detailing'u w showroom "Red audi detail a lots pic " przeważnie do autokosmetyki używam produktów app oraz 3m


----------



## JJ.

Czesc wszystkim,
kolejna osoba z Polski zawitala na forum DW 
Zgodze sie z postami poprzednikow, Polska to zaglebie jesli chodzi o dostepnosc (jak rowniez cene) porzadnych kosmetykow samochodowych (czyt. uzywanych przez ludzi z tego forum).
Sam posiadam komplecik Meguiara, ktory niestety sciagalem z Anglii.


----------



## MR.H

Pozdrowienia z Warszawy


----------



## Emek

Pozdro z Wrocławia


----------



## antonio007

Fajnie ze jest tu ktos oprocz tych angielskich zlamasow bez doswiadczenia w tym biznesie!!!! Pozdro szczegolnie Wroclaw bo moja dupcia stamtad jest> Yo :wave:


----------



## Sebony

Dziendobry!


----------



## Wrobel

Witam, Pomorze z tej strony!


----------



## bongorno

Witam wszystkich maniaków czystości swoich kochanek .:buffer:


----------



## Dareek

*Witajcie*

Witam z Podkarpacia:thumb:


----------



## Lukas G

Powitac z centralnej polski, jest nas tutaj sporo wiecej, niestety nie tylko nielicznie chca sie ujawnic


----------



## Wrobel

Rzadko coś piszecie. Witam nowo przybyłych.


----------



## Vernitus

Hoł hoł hoł z centralnej polski :wave:


----------



## kar01

Pozdrowienia z Warszawy

Greetings from Warsaw


----------



## powelly

I was in Poland back in may this year, we have family friends who live in Sady (sorry about the spelling) it's about half an hour from Opole, it's a beautiful place, we also spent some time around Wroclaw (again, sorry about the spelling), I loved it, the town square and all the buildings were stunning, you have some real hidden gems over there, we also went to Gliwice, we'll probably be coming out again in the new year for another visit.


----------



## tyniek

Siemka z rana. Detailingclub.pl pozdrawia serdecznie


----------



## senz

Siemano


----------



## kecav

Witajcie, 
chyba dość trudno tutaj nie bywać? Prawda?


----------



## nicky1975

Jak tam Polaki.
Mieszkam w Belgii, ale tam troche po Polski umiem.


----------



## patrik2008

Pozdrowienia z Opola


----------



## danieliza

Cześć ja też jestem z Polski, ale mieszkam w Belgii.


quality-shine said:


> Jak tam Polaki.
> Mieszkam w Belgii, ale tam troche po Polski umiem.


Jesteś z Polski?


----------



## ChrisCivic

Ja jestem z Polski ale mieszkam w Austrii


----------



## Concho

My girlfriend is Polish from Poznan. We also have a half English, half Polish little boy on the way, due in June :thumb:

Have only been over there once (Went to Krakow) but planning on going to Poznan as soon as possible.


----------



## piotrtdi

Witam i pozdrawiam z UK :wave:


----------



## Alzak

Siemka wszyscy


----------



## Jakub555

Witam
Jestem Herefordshire
Jest tu moze ktos z okolic ?
Pozdrawiam serdecznie


----------



## Jakub555

Jak cos pisac prosze na PM


----------



## miHoo79

Pozdrowienia z południa wielkopolski

Regards from south of Wielkopolska in Poland


----------



## Alzak

cos cicho na Polskiej czesci forum...


----------



## cptolgierd

W takim razie i Ja witam i pozdrawiam


----------



## Falon

Pozdrowienia z Irlandii/Cork
Może jakiś polak blisko Cork do wspólnej zabawy przy aucie? 

Alzak widzę, że tu ostro postujesz! :spam: 

Zapraszam na Detailingclub.pl


----------



## Alzak

Czy ja wiem czy spam ... czytam I sie doksztalcam hehe


----------



## Falon

Alzak said:


> Czy ja wiem czy spam ... czytam I sie doksztalcam hehe


się chwali :thumb:


----------



## Alzak

Widze ze sie dobrze "zbroisz" przed sezonem...


----------



## Falon

Działalność chcę założyć gdzieś tak w czerwcu a tym czasem w czarnej strefie podziałam (troche kasy brakuje, trzeba dokoptować), od pażdziernika na bezrobociu, roboty nie ma to trzeba sobie ją stworzyć. A w sierpniu ślub, trza na nogi stanąć, się człowiek do kasy przyzwyczaił a tu recesja.


----------



## DawPi

Obecny!


----------



## Falon

DawPi said:


> Obecny!


witam :thumb:


----------



## rad

Podbijam i klaniam sie nisko


----------



## bubolak

No to i ja się przywitam. Cześć wszystkim! Jestem z Olsztyna, studiuje w 3mieście i mam zamiar wyjechać na wakacje do Londynu do pracy. Nie ukrywam, że wolałbym polatać z polerką i fibrą cały dzień, niż przerzucać frytki. Czy ktoś z was pracuje w jakiejś firmie zajmującej się detailingiem? Nie celuje w firmy jak SV, albo CarSpa, tylko jakieś mniejsze przydomowe centra detailingowe. Ewentualnie jakaś inna fajna opcja na pracę wakacyjną?


----------



## Alzak

Witamy na forum, co do pracy w Detailingu ze wzgledu na ubezpieczenie wiekszosc pracuje w pojedynke...takze moze byc problem ze znalezieniem pracy w tej dziedzinie, jak znasz angielski to nie powinno byc wiekszego problemu ze znalezieniem innego zajecia.


----------



## sirtroyan

Wielkie pozdro dla rodaków.:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

Witam wszystkich:buffer:
Jestem tutaj nowy:thumb:


----------



## escimo

Tu mnie jeszcze nie było


----------



## Falon

witam escima :wave:


----------



## DawPi

Ooo witka!


----------



## piotrtdi

Nie patrzyłem na spis ale leci ktos z was tez na Waxstock 2012?


----------



## daru

pozdr


----------



## patol

Witam
Widzę kilka znajomych twarzy z KA


----------



## miHoo79

max.shadow said:


> jestem z okolic krakowa  ciesze sie ze są rodacy
> 
> skad jestescie i czy w Waszej okolicy jest jakis spec ktory umie robic takie cuda jak tutaj ????
> 
> ja sie zastanawiam czy sie nie przejechac do anglii na wycieczke zeby mi tak auto ktos wypolerował
> 
> Grzegorz gg 2586528


Przecież w wieliczce masz kurodetailing i Piotrek robi robotę na serio profi


----------



## jacob1

Witam,
postanowiłem powoli poszerzać horyzonty i podpatrzeć jak to się robi na świecie 
Widać różnice,szczególnie w relacjach


----------



## luc4s

Witam  

Jezeli jestescie zainteresowani to posiadam spora game srodkow 3M. Paty, pady, papiery scierne, itp itd. Jest mozliwosc wyslania do Polski. Pozdrawiam


----------



## jacob1

Dobrze wiedzieć,może bliżej wiosny


----------



## Blackdetailing

Polacy są wszędzie :thumb:

Pozdrawiam wszystkich


----------



## krs

Witam wszystkich z pieknej Polski i resty swiata!!

tu Londyn!! Ktos z okolic?


----------



## k.szkatulnik

Witajcie. 
Widzę że nas troszke jest. Przeglądam to i inne fora odnosnie detailingu i uwazam że na tych forach jest niezła skarbnica wiedzy.
Pozdrawiam z Warszawy


----------

